# JohnnyChance's Place in Hartford



## knyfeknerd (Aug 17, 2012)

Last night the wife & I had a date night. We are out of town visiting her family in CT. So we've got a free babyitter at our disposal and Hartford is less than an hour away, why not check it out?
John is one of the Sous chefs at Firebox restaurant. I met John earlier this summer at ECG, nice guy, nice knives too. 

Okay, so the restaurant........let me start by saying that I very rarely enjoy myself when I eat out. When you cook for a living you don't make a lot of $$ so you have a hard time paying for things. I'm constantly over-analyzing the cost of a dish, the quality/freshness of the ingredients. The knife skills on veg & meat prep(yeah I know SHOCKER), plate composition/proportions, etc. Restaurant cleanliness, service staff, everything!
Firebox was awesome. I ate every scrap of everything that was set in front of me. 
Firebox is a farm-to-table restaurant. I know it might be played out some places, but it is excellently executed here. Great produce, proteins, presentation......We even got to try some of the house made bacon-Delicious!!!John even came out and talked with us for a while.
My wife & I enjoyed every bite of everything from soup to salad to entree to dessert.
I could go on and on. 
Overall an absolutely excellent experience. If you live anywhere near Hartford, you should be severely beaten for not dining here. Next time we come to visit the family, we're going to visit Firebox.
Thanks John, we honestly can't remember the last time we enjoyed ourselves at a restaurant this much.

thx, Chris & Jen


----------



## Dream Burls (Aug 17, 2012)

Having met John and spent some time with him it comes as no surprise that he would be involved with a first rate establishment as he is a first rate guy. Glad you had such an enjoyable meal.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 17, 2012)

I gotta get there one of these days!! I'm only like 30 minutes away!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 18, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Last night the wife & I had a date night. We are out of town visiting her family in CT. So we've got a free babyitter at our disposal and Hartford is less than an hour away, why not check it out?
> John is one of the Sous chefs at Firebox restaurant. I met John earlier this summer at ECG, nice guy, nice knives too.
> 
> Okay, so the restaurant........let me start by saying that I very rarely enjoy myself when I eat out. When you cook for a living you don't make a lot of $$ so you have a hard time paying for things. I'm constantly over-analyzing the cost of a dish, the quality/freshness of the ingredients. The knife skills on veg & meat prep(yeah I know SHOCKER), plate composition/proportions, etc. Restaurant cleanliness, service staff, everything!
> ...



Thanks for coming in guys, glad to have you and chat again. 



Taz575 said:


> I gotta get there one of these days!! I'm only like 30 minutes away!



Yeah, you have no excuse!


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL, I know, I know.


----------

